# portdowngrade & proxy



## Kryol (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi,

Is it possible to use portdowngrade through proxy?

Or may be another possibility exists for ports downgrading behind proxy.

Thanks,
Kryol


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2012)

It should respect HTTP_PROXY. Similar to the other tools.


----------



## Kryol (Dec 6, 2012)

Unfortunately it does not work for portdowngrade


----------



## kpa (Dec 6, 2012)

I believe ports-mgmt/portdowngrade uses cvs(1) for fetching the older versions of ports. You'll have to figure out how to tell cvs(1) to connect trough a proxy.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2012)

If you have a machine on the internet you can reach with ssh(1) you can use port forwarding to 'proxy' cvs(1):
`$ ssh -L5999:cvsup.freebsd.org:5999 [email]me@some.machin[/email]e`
Then configure portdowngrade to use localhost as the CVS host.


----------



## kpa (Dec 6, 2012)

Anonymous CVS access to the ports tree will go away eventually, the ports-mgmt/portdowngrade port would need an update to support devel/subversion.


----------



## Kryol (Dec 6, 2012)

kpa said:
			
		

> Anonymous CVS access to the ports tree will go away eventually, the ports-mgmt/portdowngrade port would need an update to support devel/subversion.



How to do this?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2012)

The port itself will need to be updated by it's maintainer.


----------

